# Horseshoe Valley Adverture Park pass special



## CSB (May 9, 2013)

There is a good deal on the pass on sale for the next 6 days. Anyone staying at Carriage Hills, or Carriage Ridge this spring and summer might be interested in a purchase.

http://wagjag.com/?w=100762&smtrcti...Parent+/+Canadian+Down+&+Feather+-+May+9+2013


----------



## Ironwood (May 12, 2013)

Adventure Park Pass!!  How about lift ticket specials.....we are in the midst of a blizzard at Horseshoe Valley this afternoon!!!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (May 12, 2013)

*Arrrgggh!*



Ironwood said:


> Adventure Park Pass!!  How about lift ticket specials.....we are in the midst of a blizzard at Horseshoe Valley this afternoon!!!



Down in Toronto we've been hammered by sleet three times today.  I grilled burgers in the sleet for lunch.


----------

